# Asus MG278Q zu empfehlen?



## JokerTheJoke (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte mir einen 120/144Hz QHD-Minitor kaufen, da das ja eigentlich kein Verschleißteil ist, und man da gut für die Zukunft gewappnet sein kann, möchte ich (vorwiegend für's Gaming) auch gleich aufs Ganze gehen und mir einen richtig guten (möglichst allroundigen) Monitor kaufen.

Zurzeit ist mein Favorit der ASUS MG278Q. Problem: Kostet 530€
Ich habe mir auch eine günstigere Alternative rausgesucht, aber der ist halt nicht so allroundig: Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx. Preis: 380€
Links: So Zocker Zeugs Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Teuer und gute Bildqualität vs. Nicht so teuer und schlechtere Quali... :/

Hat villeicht jemand eine Empfehlung für einen 120/144Hz QHD-Monitor für mich?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte, weil du bindest dich ja im Prinzip an AMD.
Ausser dir ist Freesync egal.


----------



## freieswort (21. Oktober 2015)

bei "prad.de" gibt es die besten tests, schau dort vorbei, denn empfehlungen sind meinungen und keine neutralen ratgeber


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Nur dass der dort nicht getestet wurde.


----------



## Roli (21. Oktober 2015)

bei computerbase haben einige user inkl mir mal Erfahrungsberichte zusammengetragen, auch im vergleich zum mg279q.
Was mich aktuell vom mg278q noch abhält ist erstens der steigende statt fallende preis, sowie die offene Frage, ob dort auch alle Modelle Lichthöfe haben wie der mg279q.
den günstigeren acer habe ich allein schon wegen der fehlenden Ergonomie aussortiert.

Wenn dich Lichthöfe nicht stören (was bei vielen so ist), wäre der mg278q sicher ein heißer Kandidat für dich.


----------



## JokerTheJoke (21. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte, weil du bindest dich ja im Prinzip an AMD.



Das ist mir schon recht, ich bin auch ein AMD-Fanboy! ;D




freieswort schrieb:


> bei "prad.de" gibt es die besten tests, schau dort vorbei, denn empfehlungen sind meinungen und keine neutralen ratgeber



Prad ist für mich eh immer die erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um Monitore geht! ;D




Roli schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell vom mg278q noch abhält ist erstens der steigende statt fallende preis, sowie die offene Frage, ob dort auch alle Modelle Lichthöfe haben wie der mg279q.
> Wenn dich Lichthöfe nicht stören (was bei vielen so ist), wäre der mg278q sicher ein heißer Kandidat für dich.



Also, hier höhrt sich das eher positiv an: Review: Asus MG278Q FreeSync Monitor - Monitors - HEXUS.net - Page 2
Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem ComputerBase-Forum machen...

EDIT: Ich vermute, du meinst diesen Thread hier: ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## JokerTheJoke (21. Oktober 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> bei "prad.de" gibt es die besten tests, schau dort vorbei, denn empfehlungen sind meinungen und keine neutralen ratgeber






JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass der dort nicht getestet wurde.



Ich habe dort bereits im Forum eine Testanfrage für den MG278Q hinterlassen, mal sehen...


----------



## Roli (22. Oktober 2015)

JokerTheJoke schrieb:


> Also, hier höhrt sich das eher positiv an: Review: Asus MG278Q FreeSync Monitor - Monitors - HEXUS.net - Page 2
> Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem ComputerBase-Forum machen...
> 
> EDIT: Ich vermute, du meinst diesen Thread hier: ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum



Ja, der Thread.
 Auszug Hexus Review: The multi-adjustment stand allows for optimal viewing angles to be found and backlight bleed is barely noticeable with a touch of IPS-like glow in the Corners.

"glow in the Corners" sind exakt die Lichthöfe, über welche ich hier rede und welche ich bei keinem meiner Monitore akzeptieren werde, weil Sie das Bild versauen, immer dann, wenn es grade atmosphärisch wird.
Wenn sogar die meist vom Hersteller handverlesenen Testgeräte für die Tester solche Mängel aufweisen...naja.
Und generell gebe ich seit den Reviews zum mg279q nicht mehr viel auf Testberichte. Der wurde auch ausnahmslos in jedem Review empfohlen. Geliefert bekommen haben die Kunden (und auch ich) überwiegend Schrott, wie Kundenrezensionen bestätigen. 

unterm Strich kannst du natürlich ASUS-Lotto spielen und auf ein gutes Modell hoffen. Vielleicht stören dich Lichthöfe auch gar nicht.
Selbst in Reviews werden diese ja kaum erwähnt, und wenn, dann nicht negativ, so wie auch beim hexus mg278 Review.
Ich will jedenfalls keine.

Aktuell wird der mg278q grade im Saturn bereitgestellt, vielleicht kann ich da ja mal vor Kauf testen..mal sehen.


----------



## JokerTheJoke (22. Oktober 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Ja, der Thread.
> Auszug Hexus Review: The multi-adjustment stand allows for optimal viewing angles to be found and backlight bleed is barely noticeable with a touch of IPS-like glow in the Corners.
> [/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE]


Naja, mal sehen, notfalls schicken ich ihn halt zurück und verlange ein Austauschgerät der neuesten Revision, wenn das auch nix taugt, geht er ebend ganz zurück... 



Roli schrieb:


> Aktuell wird der mg278q grade im Saturn bereitgestellt, vielleicht kann ich da ja mal vor Kauf testen..mal sehen.


Ja? Kann man das auf der Webseite sehen? Würde dann auch mal vorbei schauen!


----------



## JokerTheJoke (22. Oktober 2015)

JokerTheJoke schrieb:


> Ich habe dort bereits im Forum eine Testanfrage für den MG278Q hinterlassen, mal sehen...



Anscheinend mag man dort keine Testanfragen... 
Fehlermeldung - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt Sammelthread für die Anfragen: Sehr geehrter Besucher)


----------



## JokerTheJoke (24. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt Sammelthread für die Anfragen: Sehr geehrter Besucher)



Ah, danke für den Hinweis, aber irgendwie hast du wohl einen Punkt und ein Semikolon in den Link gemixed... ;D

EDIT: Ach ja stimmt, ich hatte den Thread auch schzon gesehen, hab da aber wohl irgendwie TFT mit IPS verwechselt...

EDIT 2: Oh, anscheinend hat jemand meinen Beitrag schon darein kopiert, das is ja toll! ;D
Welche TFT Monitore sollen getestet werden? - News - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets


----------



## Gubert (26. Oktober 2015)

Monitor kommt Morgen bei mir an. Ich kann hier kurze Rückmeldung geben


----------



## JokerTheJoke (26. Oktober 2015)

Gubert schrieb:


> Monitor kommt Morgen bei mir an. Ich kann hier kurze Rückmeldung geben



Ja, bitte! Das wär cool! ;D


----------



## Lt.Ford (26. Oktober 2015)

Schließe mich an.
Ich interessiere mich schon seit Monaten für den Monitor (seit er angekündigt wurde), momentan hält mich allerdings der hohe Preis ab. Für <490€ würde ich zuschlagen, aber >530€ ist er mir irgendwie nicht wert. Vor allem, wenn man ihn mit dem MG279Q vergleicht, der IPS hat und kaum mehr kostet (wobei IPS bei mir ein Ausschlusskriterium ist, aber trotzdem).


----------



## JokerTheJoke (26. Oktober 2015)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Schließe mich an.
> Ich interessiere mich schon seit Monaten für den Monitor (seit er angekündigt wurde), momentan hält mich allerdings der hohe Preis ab. Für <490€ würde ich zuschlagen, aber >530€ ist er mir irgendwie nicht wert. Vor allem, wenn man ihn mit dem MG279Q vergleicht, der IPS hat und kaum mehr kostet (wobei IPS bei mir ein Ausschlusskriterium ist, aber trotzdem).



Also, in einem anderen Thread auf Computer Base hat xpxsascha beide Monitore (MG278Q & MG279Q) mal direkt bei sich verglichen.
Er fand den MG278Q mit TN besser, da er sichtlich weniger Ghosting, spürbar weniger Inputlag und fast so gute Farben zeigte, wie der MG279Q. Bei Licht störte ihn sogar das IPS-Glitzern beim 9er.

Hier das Original: ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. Oktober 2015)

JokerTheJoke schrieb:


> weniger Ghosting, spürbar weniger Inputlag und fast so gute Farben zeigte, wie der MG279Q. Bei Licht störte ihn sogar das IPS-Glitzern beim 9er.



Genau deshalb kommt für mich nur einer mit TN in Frage, denn die genannten Probleme haben die meisten IPS-Monitore in diesem Preissegment.
Wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre...
Was solls, da meine 7950 kein FreeSync kann (naja, quasi) habe ich es eh nicht eilig.


----------



## Gubert (27. Oktober 2015)

So Monitor wurde aufgebaut und bissl mit gespielt. Wird mit einer 290X betrieben. Was die 144Hz angeht dazu brauche ich denke ich ja nix weiter schreiben.
Catalyst hat sofort erkannt dass der Monitor FreeSync fähig ist.
Wer den Unterschied zwischen FreeSync an und aus in den niedrigen Bereichen nicht erkennt hat definitiv was mit den Augen.
Leider habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die Range nur bis 40 Hz runter geht, was aber erstmal nicht weiter tragisch ist. Hab gehört man kann das evtl. mit OC noch 2-3 Fps weiter runter drücken. Da für mich aber eh alles unter 60Fps ein NoGo ist, verfolge ich das nicht weiter.
Was aber wirklich nervig ist, dass FreeSync nur im Vollbildmodus funktioniert (zumindest in WoW).
Das OSD bietet sehr viele Einstellungen mit denen ich mich erst mal noch weiter auseinander setzten muss.
Die FPS-Anzeige ist allerdings sehr gut! Vorallem auch um festzustellen was mit FreeSync gerade abgeht.
Pixelfehler habe ich einen ganz kleinen unten am Rand gefunden, stört mich nicht.
Was die Ausleuchtung bzw. Lichthöfe angeht, da ist alles sehr gut!
Über die Farbdarstellung kann ich hier kaum Auskunft geben da ich weder ein Kalibrierungsgerät besitze, noch hier aussagekräftige Vergleiche mit IPS-Panel oder ähnlichem habe.
Über die Verarbeitung kann ich nicht meckern. Das Neigen/Drehen/Kippen des Monitor ist gerade durch die Lösung mit dem Standbein sowohl beim Verkabeln als auch beim Ausrichten (ist ja ein TN Panel) eine wirkliche Hilfe und lässt keine Wünsche offen.
Zubehör mehr geht wohl kaum, jedes Kabel dabei!

Bis auf das Vollbildproblem (weiß nicht ob das ein grundsätzliches "Problem" von Freesync ist?) bin ich bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden!


----------



## JokerTheJoke (27. Oktober 2015)

Gubert schrieb:


> Bis auf das Vollbildproblem (weiß nicht ob das ein grundsätzliches "Problem" von Freesync ist?) bin ich bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden!



Schön zu hören, könntest du auf der Rückseite vielleicht mal nach dem Produktionsdatum sehen?
Und am besten noch im OSD unter Info nach der Firmware-Version gucken? 

Außerdem fragt CB_Roli aus einem anderen Forum zu dem Monitor schon länger nach einem Bild wegen der Ausleuchtung.
Könntest du für ihn (und uns alle natürlich) mal ein Bild von dem Monitor machen, während er in einem abgedunkeltem Raum ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt? 
Hier ist übigends das Forum: ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum .
Brauchst dir da nich extra nen Acc zu machen, Poste es einfach hier, ich verlinke es dann dort! 
Und nimm vielleicht nicht unbedingt ne Handy Kamera... ;D

Danke für deine Rückmeldung, wenn dir noch was auffällt, gerne her damit! 

MfG, Joker.


----------



## Gubert (27. Oktober 2015)

Produktionsdatum ist Juli 2015
Die FW-Version finde ich im OSD nicht, auch nicht unter Info.
Bild kommt morgen Abend.


----------



## Gubert (28. Oktober 2015)

Sony A58 lange Belichtungszeit Monitorhelligkeit 90%:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Wobei man dazu sagen muss mit dem normalen Auge oder der Handycam (Note3) sehe ich da wirklich nichts, rein gar nichts. Auf dem Foto kommt das ziemlich schlimm rüber.


----------



## JokerTheJoke (28. Oktober 2015)

Hier ist noch eins: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=522406&d=1446042676 (iPhone)
Quelle: ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - Seite 3 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

Hey, hast du den Monitor schon?


----------



## JokerTheJoke (4. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hey, hast du den Monitor schon?



Nein, er ist leider erst zu den Weihnachtsferien oder spätestens zu Weihnachten angesetzt...
Noch lang hin... :/
Sparen will Weile haben...

Wenn du mehr über den Monitor diskutieren willst, kannst du ja mal in dem anderen Forum hier vorbei schauen, in dem ich auch aktiv bin:
ASUS MG278Q /MG279Q + Fragen (Freesync - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## JokerTheJoke (25. November 2015)

Hallo, Freunde! ;D

Heute/Gestern wurde der neue Crimson AMD-Treiber veröffentlicht.
Zu meiner Überraschung beeinhaltet dieser auch einige technische, und nicht nur optische, Verbesserungen, die gerade für FreeSync und generell höhere Herzraten inetressant sind.

Hier ein schönes Infovideo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l43br2125jk .

Gebt gerne Rückmeldung, ob der etwas am Feeling verändert!

MfG, Joker ;D


----------



## JaniZz (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab ihn mir auch bestellt,  kommt morgen. 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Roli (3. Dezember 2015)

meiner geht retour, steuerkreuz defekt und dreckeinschluss. ASUS at ist best :> 
ausführliches Review kommt.


----------



## JaniZz (5. Dezember 2015)

Hatte jetzt beide hier und musste mich entscheiden. 
Normalerweise bin ich Fan von IPS panel. 


MG279Q
+
etwas homogenere Farben besseres schwarz 

-
Leicht unscharf ( egal was ich eingestellt habe) 
Glow Effekt störte mich zu sehr
Höhere lantenz in spielen wie CS GO bemerkbar 


MG278Q
-
Nicht so ein gleichmäßiges schwarz 

+
Besserer standfuß

Farben für TN panel sehr gut 

Für mich sinnvollere Freesync range 

1 ms Reaktionszeit Spürbar im Gegensatz zu den 4 ms 


Ist jetzt meine subjektive Meinung. 

Habe mich für den mg278q entschieden. 

100 Euro günstiger und für mich der bessere Monitor.


----------



## Spielor82 (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch den MG278Q und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, aber:

Wenn ich CS:GO spiele knackt der Bildschirm manchmal und das halbe Bild wird ganz kurz grau (vielleicht 1ms oder so), man sieht es nur ganz kurz flackern. Das passiert ungefähr 5mal pro Stunde würde ich schätzen. Und ungefähr einmal in 2 Stunden wird das Bild komplett schwarz für ca. 2 Sekunden. Das ganze passiert nur bei CS:GO und auch schon vor den Crimson Treibern.

Bei anderen Spielen kam so etwas noch nicht vor. CS:GO ist aber das einzige was ich mit 144hz spiele.

Wird sich der Monitor bald verabschieden oder was ist da los? Gekauft hab ich ihn vor ungefähr 1 Monat.


----------



## JaniZz (7. Dezember 2015)

habt ihr auch das seltsame phänomen....

wenn ich meine R9 290 stark übertakte und dann in den 3D modus gehe(the witcher3 z.B.) wird der monitor andauernd schwarz.

ab und zu hab ich dann mal wieder ein bild.

gehe ich dann zurück auf den desktop, ist alles wieder normal.

ich habe die GPU jetzt mal etwas weniger übertaktet und alles läuft so wie es soll.

was könnte der grund dafür sein?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie funktioniert Freesync?
Gibt es irgendwelche Macken? 
Wie packt deine R9 290 WqHD? 

Gruß 
Amer


----------



## JaniZz (7. Dezember 2015)

Google hilft... 

Nein keine Macken bis jetzt aufgefallen. 
Ausser das OC Problem bei mir. 

Sehr gut packt sie WQHD. 
Ist schon ein enormer Genuß


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie Freesync funktioniert weiß ich ganz genau.. 
Jedoch wollte ich deine Erfahrung im Bereich 40-60 FPS wissen.. 
Warum wolltest du ihn oc'en?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum wolltest du ihn oc'en?


Du musst schon lesen was er schreibt.


JaniZz schrieb:


> wenn ich meine R9 290 stark übertakte und dann in den 3D modus gehe(the witcher3 z.B.) wird der monitor andauernd schwarz.


----------



## JaniZz (7. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie Freesync funktioniert weiß ich ganz genau..
> Jedoch wollte ich deine Erfahrung im Bereich 40-60 FPS wissen..
> Warum wolltest du ihn oc'en?


Die Technik ist in meinen Augen Revolutionär. 

Lässt alles viel geschmeidiger wirken.


----------

